

Why beer is the new wine, and wine the new fur coat - swah
https://medium.com/p/9447c8e8bfb7

======
beat
Me thinks the author has a sow's ear and believes he has a silk purse.

There's a lot more to wine than terroir. And there's a lot more terroir to
beer than the author is letting on (consider the challenge of getting certain
exotic hops). And quite frankly, all of the "can't taste the difference"
criticism about wine could be just as easily leveled at craft beers.

I say this as a beer nerd with some appreciation for wine.

